# Bild nach frei transformieren verschwommen



## mellimausminka (18. Juni 2006)

hallo,

ich habe ein foto mit 6 megapixel gemacht und will es verkleinern so das ich mehrere fotos auf ein cd cover bekomme. nun ist es so, wenn ich das bild frei transformiere, wird es verschwommen bzw. pixelig.

woran liegt das? kann mir jemand helfen?

lg
melli


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Juni 2006)

Das ist normal da nach dem verkleinern ja weniger Bildinformationen vorhanden sind.

Alex


----------



## kirchel (19. Juni 2006)

Also das weniger Bildpunkte da sind wenn es verkleinert wird ist ja klar, nur da es ja eh kleiner ist werden ja sowieso weniger informationen im Bild wahrgenommen, also sollte Qualitativ eigentlich nicht so viel auf der strecke bleiben, zumindest der Verlust eigentlich nicht sichtbar sein, oder nur sehr leicht.

Kann es sein das du die Falsche Auflösung hast, weil z.b. bei 72 DPI haut das mit dem starken verkleinern meist nicht gut hin, würde mal versuchen eine größere auflösung zu nehmen, vorallem wenns gedruckt werden soll.

Wenn du die Bilder verkleinert hast kannst du dir in PS auch die "Original" größe ansehen, (Fenster >>Navigation>> auf 100% stellen) 
Dann siehst du am besten obs gut oder schlechte Qualität ist.


----------

